
TechCrunch Statistics A-W - rockstar9
http://thestatbot.com/2008/05/27/techcrunch-a-w-statistics-almost-all-stats-you-could-ever-know/
======
alaskamiller
I only recognize a few of those first-name handles on TechCrunch; a lot of
times it's just random anonymous spam. TechCrunch of yore was a pretty nifty
place (2005-ish), but watching it convert into an actual media company was
also pretty interesting.

